# Do You Like Babies?



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

My girlfriend likes babies. She finds them cute and adorable, especially those between five months and fifteen months old. 

I find them noisy and high care. 

Do you like babies?


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

In my early 20s a friend got married and his wife had a baby. He stuck the baby in my arms and I was not comfortable holding the baby. When I had my own kids I was fine with holding them. Still have no desire to hold anyone else baby and if my kids have babies I will likely hold them to humor them (the kids, not the babies), but would not otherwise. Nothing against babies (was one myself once upon a long time ago :lol: ), just not interested in them beyond that they should be well cared for.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Well said. I agree.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

I love babies! Sadly, we were never able to have any, but whenever there's an opportunity to coo over one, I take it.


----------



## Gordontrek (Jun 22, 2012)

No. I am greatly annoyed by small children under the age of 6, and older if their parents raise them to be bratty and immature. The most annoying thing to me is when parents somehow think it's a good idea to take all four of their under-2 kids to the library where they understand nothing, and by themselves raise the decibel level of the whole place by like 30%. In bookstores it's a similar thing. Where music is concerned, I attended my last family-oriented concert in December, when I went to a production of the Nutcracker. I couldn't even hear the orchestra on many numbers for all the murmuring, wimpering and whining, kids shuffling loudly in their seats, and "SIT DEOWN RAHT NEOW" coming from every which way, these noises carpeting the whole concert hall. Never again!
Kids are also why I tend to do my Walmart shopping late at night, usually 11 p.m. or later. Much more peaceful, minus your typical Parents-of-the-Year who have no concept of bedtime.


----------



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

Not maternal at all so haven't got children. Don't dislike other children and have nieces and nephews. Would rather have a puppy or kitten!


----------



## Marinera (May 13, 2016)

I like my nieces, but indifferent to other babies and kids.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

No, also never had the urge to have children. Fortunately, my wife feels the same way. I can take them in small doses if it's close family, but that's it.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I prefer babes!


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

I love babies. I had a really great time with my own, and I would love to be a grandfather.


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

When I had no children: indifferent, maybe even a bit annoyed
When I had them: my own are super cute, don't care about the others
Some time passed: I LOVE ALL BABIES THEY ARE THE BEST


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

As the old joke goes, they're okay but I could never eat a whole one.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

for 4'33"......................................


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I chose indifferent only because I don't get the rush of hormones that women get when they see one. Plus, they look at me with such innocence that I feel like they are peering into my soul; it's a little unnerving. 

I actually didn't want to have children when I was young. Fortunately, I met my wife, and the day my daughter was born, I transformed into a different person. And my daughter gave me four grandchildren. Now, those babies were the greatest thing to happen to me, and now that they're past the baby stage, they still are.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

My mom told me that the hassle of taking care of a baby (especially the sleepless nights), is pretty well-balanced with the cuteness of them. She told me when I was a baby crawling around, she could just watch me for hours and not get bored.

What I'm more concerned is the actual child-birth... that's quite a... damper...


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Babies are fantastic!!!!


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet (Aug 31, 2011)

No. Babies are stupid.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

TwoFlutesOneTrumpet said:


> No. Babies are stupid.


I don't see the humor. Of course babies are pretty ignorant at the get go, but they have great capacity to learn over time. Anything but stupid.


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet (Aug 31, 2011)

Florestan said:


> I don't see the humor. Of course babies are pretty ignorant at the get go, but they have great capacity to learn over time. Anything but stupid.


Of course. Unfunny.


----------



## Dan Ante (May 4, 2016)

Can't stand the little b3GG&*s, NOISY, SMELLY AND WET UGH, give me a cat any day.


----------



## Daniel Atkinson (Dec 31, 2016)

Keep them as far away from me as possible, I hate them


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet (Aug 31, 2011)

Dan Ante said:


> Can't stand the little b3GG&*s, NOISY, SMELLY AND WET UGH, give me a cat any day.


What about a cat baby?


----------



## Dan Ante (May 4, 2016)

`


TwoFlutesOneTrumpet said:


> What about a cat baby?


Now you are talking cute.


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet (Aug 31, 2011)

Dan Ante said:


> `
> 
> Now you are talking cute.
> View attachment 92084


As a former human baby, I have to admit that animal babies are cuter, especially cat and dog.


----------



## Marinera (May 13, 2016)

TwoFlutesOneTrumpet said:


> No. Babies are stupid.


No, actually, genius brains are pre-requisite requirement for every baby to develop properly. Their brains work hundreds times better than adult's. Normal adult's brain would never be able to learn everything that quickly. 'Stupid' begins to show as they grow into adults.


----------



## znapschatz (Feb 28, 2016)

I love babies! Love them! Love them! I like to be around them, and they always attract my attention when I encounter them while going about my daily doings. Most of the time I have to hide my enthusiasm or attract unwanted attention from parents, who would rightly think I had a screw loose, or worse. I've helped raise a couple myself, and didn't even mind the screams and messes...a little, maybe, but not enough to make a difference. One of them grew up to be a prosecuting attorney, the other an artist/craftsman. I still love them both, but they are not as cute anymore.


----------



## znapschatz (Feb 28, 2016)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> My mom told me that the hassle of taking care of a baby (especially the sleepless nights), is pretty well-balanced with the cuteness of them. She told me when I was a baby crawling around, she could just watch me for hours and not get bored.
> 
> _What I'm more concerned is the actual child-birth... that's quite a... damper..._


Yes, that can be an issue. It's one I never had to deal with, but I can certainly sympathize.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Dan Ante said:


> Can't stand the little b3GG&*s, NOISY, SMELLY AND WET UGH, give me a cat any day.


You use to be one yourself.


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet (Aug 31, 2011)

Marinera said:


> No, actually, genius brains are pre-requisite requirement for every baby to develop properly. Their brains work hundreds times better than adult's. Normal adult's brain would never be able to learn everything that quickly. 'Stupid' begins to show as they grow into adults.


I can attest to that.


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

I had triplets (thus my screen name, not the musical kind), now 31 years old. We are friends now, but they were much cuter as babies.
I have 2 grandkids, age 4 and 1-1/2. They are so cute, and when they aren't the parents take them home and I don't have to deal with them!


----------



## Gordontrek (Jun 22, 2012)

Pugg said:


> You use to be one yourself.


If I had a dollar for every time someone told me that when I said I don't like babies....

My response is, if could apologize to all the people I annoyed I would!


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

We should all love babies. But if anyone does not love babies, at least don't hate them. Ignore them. Avoid them. But don't hate them (or anyone else for that matter).


----------



## Dan Ante (May 4, 2016)

Pugg said:


> You use to be one yourself.


Do you have to remind me! Yes I was a very ugly baby but you should see me now.


----------



## Jos (Oct 14, 2013)

I like them, especially in those first six weeks, totally helpless, innocent and primal (the world reduced to tit and sleep) and just before developing those first signs of "a will of their own" :devil:
It's been a while though; our oldest baby left for uni already! Enter : next phase


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Yep - they're so cute...


----------



## Jos (Oct 14, 2013)

^
Ah, the fine art of projectile vomitting. Brings back memories; one of mine was olympic at it.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

"I may run for office some day, so yes I do."


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2017)

I do love babies, but Kristen Schaal would probably persuade me otherwise with these arguments :lol:


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Certainly I like babies. Barbecued. (apologies to WC Fields)


----------



## Dan Ante (May 4, 2016)

I used to smoke a pipe and my favorite tobacco was "Babies Bottom" TRUE


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2017)

Who wants to trade recipes?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

^Good to see ya back, ya still doin that American Pickers show

^^I'll stick to Erinmore Flake


----------



## Dan Ante (May 4, 2016)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> ^Good to see ya back, ya still doin that American Pickers show
> 
> ^^I'll stick to Erinmore Flake


Found this on the www.


----------



## Marinera (May 13, 2016)

Babies and kids till 5 - 6 yrs of age say and do the most startling things sometimes. I am acctually the type who likes to listen to all the stories from people who have small kids, what interesting things they did or said. Though in my personal space I still prefer kittens to babies or kids. I am not sure if there is anything on this earth that could beat a kitten on cutteness.


----------



## isorhythm (Jan 2, 2015)

I'm indifferent to babies in general. Gotta be a specific baby. I just met my new baby cousin over Christmas, really cute.


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet (Aug 31, 2011)

I don't know if this is a guys thing but the only baby I've ever thought was adorable was my own. I've heard my wife refer many times to other babies as cute or adorable, though.


----------



## Metairie Road (Apr 30, 2014)

TwoFlutesOneTrumpet said:


> I don't know if this is a guys thing but the only baby I've ever thought was adorable was my own. I've heard my wife refer many times to other babies as cute or adorable, though.


This seems to be my youngest daughters 'rating system' for just about everything; babies, clothes, cars, music, puppies and kittens etc. Everything is either Cute, Precious or Adorable. I think adorable is her highest rating, but I'm not sure. I know that 'cute' is her lowest rating.

Best wishes
Metairie Road


----------



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

Not only do I detest babies, I also do not trust anyone who has been baby in the past. "People can change" they say but in my experience no baby has ever completely got rid of their baby-like ways. It baffles me that we often even let ex-babies into positions of great authority and responsibility.


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

Dim7 said:


> Not only do I detest babies, I also do not trust anyone who has been baby in the past. "People can change" they say but in my experience no baby has ever completely got rid of their baby-like ways. It baffles me that we often even let ex-babies into positions of great authority and responsibility.


People can learn to manage their inner baby but, no names, no pack drill, some evidently do not. Those are the ones we should fear.


----------



## Varick (Apr 30, 2014)

Indifferent. I love being around my nieces and nephew, but only when they got to a point where I could interact with them. It's great because at the end of the visit, either I or they go home and they're out of my hair. I don't have to put up with the negative side.

I think human babies (new borns) are ugly. I think it's a human ego defect that most people can't admit that our new borns are ugly. Puppies are cute, kittens are cute, baby seals are cute. Humans? Not so much.

Once they hit about 1 or 2 years old and start getting definitive facial features, then we can tell if they are cute or not. I have never seen nor understood someone who, when looking at a new born, says something like, "He looks just like his mother" or "He looks just like his father." I've always been perplexed at these statements. To me, they look like ugly malleable mounds of fatty flesh that could be ANYONE's child.

Well, that's my $.02 on the subject.

V


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

All this talk about not liking babies reminds me of how much harder it is to like teenagers.


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

I didn't find it very easy to appreciate my own children as babies - thank goodness that Mrs. Vox is 'maternal'. Things got a lot better (for me, that is) when they started learning to talk at 15 months or so.

Then again I guess my own mother didn't 'get' babies either, and was roundly remonstrated with at school in parenthood classes when she 'dunked' the baby doll's head on the side of the bath to dry it. Of course, maybe this is why I am so odd. 

Incidentally she still tells that story against herself at 79!


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Varick said:


> I think human babies (new borns) are ugly. I think it's a human ego defect that most people can't admit that our new borns are ugly. Puppies are cute, kittens are cute, baby seals are cute. Humans? Not so much.
> 
> Once they hit about 1 or 2 years old and start getting definitive facial features, then we can tell if they are cute or not. I have never seen nor understood someone who, when looking at a new born, says something like, "He looks just like his mother" or "He looks just like his father." I've always been perplexed at these statements. To me, they look like ugly malleable mounds of fatty flesh that could be ANYONE's child.
> 
> V


Some jaundiced or redfaced newborn babies are ugly, I admit. But even here, there's variation. My fiddle teacher's baby was film-star handsome from the word go - he was irresistible, even as a newborn. And I could also see a strong resemblance to his mother, which he has kept.


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2017)

Bulldog said:


> All this talk about not liking babies reminds me of how much harder it is to like teenagers.


Oh yes hahahaha.

Actually, I've noticed many similarities between teenagers and people just retired when they are out and about:

1. They move in packs
2. They're loud and noisy
3. They act like they own the world 
4. They probably have been drinking if there is that many of them together
5. They take up sooooo much space in public places


----------



## Dan Ante (May 4, 2016)

jms said:


> Oh yes hahahaha.
> 
> Actually, I've noticed many similarities between teenagers and people just retired when they are out and about:
> 
> ...


That sounds more like 24-25 year old, not old people.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Sounds like Grey Nomads to me.

Incidentally, are babies better with Curry or Chilli......................


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2017)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Sounds like Grey Nomads to me.
> 
> Incidentally, are babies better with Curry or Chilli......................


Baby vindaloo is a popular dish in my house


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

jms said:


> Baby vindaloo is a popular dish in my house


Do you have that with a Baby Cino


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2017)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Do you have that with a Baby Cino


Sometimes, but often we make a _chubby cheeks chutney._


----------



## Bellinilover (Jul 24, 2013)

To be honest, the only babies I really like are baby cats.


----------



## Dan Ante (May 4, 2016)

Bellinilover said:


> To be honest, the only babies I really like are baby cats.


Oooo aint that nice ............


----------



## Harmonie (Mar 24, 2007)

Hm... I like them from a distance. I like being an aunt (drama with my sister and her husband aside), but that's about my limit. Children are gross, messy, and don't let you sleep or go to the bathroom in peace. I'm happy with my dog.


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

In a fancy restaurant babies/children should be seen but not heard. 

I have a son (he's 29 now) and it was such a wonderful experience to have cared for him through those baby years. When he fussed in a restaurant one of us took him outside until he calmed down. 

When I was at that age and being unruly in public, my dad would say to me "go sit in the car!" And that was that - no dinner - lesson learned very quickly. But it was a different era way back then ... wouldn't think of doing that today.


----------



## Dan Ante (May 4, 2016)

I think babies are natures way of punishing us......


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I was once married to a 27 year old baby. Didn't care for that particular baby. Divorced.


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet (Aug 31, 2011)

hpowders said:


> I was once married to a 27 year old baby. Didn't care for that particular baby. Divorced.


The baby didn't want to suck its pacifier?


----------



## Marinera (May 13, 2016)

Harmonie said:


> Hm... I like them from a distance. I like being an aunt (drama with my sister and her husband aside), but that's about my limit. Children are gross, messy, and *don't let you* sleep or *go to the bathroom in peace*. I'm happy with my dog.


I've heard about *that* really a lot :lol: Thank goodness no one dogs my steps each time I go to facilities.


----------



## SarahNorthman (Nov 19, 2014)

I adore babies! I am shocked the majority of the vote is a negative one. smh.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

I don't dislike babies, but am nervous around them. Preferably they be quiet, sleeping babies are best. Someone else taking care of them, not me.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I like baby back ribs.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

SarahNorthman said:


> I adore babies! I am shocked the majority of the vote is a negative one. smh.


One day you have one of your own,
and on another matter: Happy Birthday!!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

For what purpose I ask...............


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

Profound quote of the day:

"If all babies are so cute, why are there so many ugly people in the world?" - Charles Barkley (I think)


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

I had a fake baby once but I got tired of it crying so I took the batteries out. Then it was very well behaved so I don't know what new parents complain about


----------



## LezLee (Feb 21, 2014)

Art Rock said:


> No, also never had the urge to have children. Fortunately, my wife feels the same way. I can take them in small doses if it's close family, but that's it.


Me too, never been remotely maternal and never for a minute considered having children. I too was lucky to find a man who felt the same way. Had over 35 years of very happily childfree married life. My sister still thinks I'm quite odd, she was a midwife and loves children. Her 4 grandchildren are intelligent and well-behaved and I can cope with them for a couple of hours - it can be interesting to look for family traits! Unfortunately, despite my best efforts, they seem to like me


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

Oh yes, a child in need is a pest indeed - except for my wonderful three year old granddaughter!:lol:


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Same as chicken.......................


----------

